# Pre-treat staining



## Arkreations (Oct 20, 2019)

I know this issue has been covered, but we’re new to this forum and hoping we can get some help. 

We are having problems with staining after we pre-treat. We cure at 330° for 35 seconds. And we just did an order of 30 hoodies and we found out today that they ALL stained with a yellow tint. This is not the first time it has happened it has done this to us on plain white T’s. We generally use Gildan 100% cotton and it is starting to worry us. Can you get rid of the stain, is there anything anyone can recommend to help us out. Thanks


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello there!

I'd like to suggest a few things;
- Next time post a picture of the issue. It really helps us to help you. =)
- I guess this is fleece 70% co/30 PE? Please specify.
- Is this a marl, ash or heather colour? If that is the case, some brands get stained others not. I had issues with heather grey from a well-known brand, for example. Normally Gildan worked fine. 
- It may get out after one wash. Just remember to wash your garments inside out. 
- Is this a performance or special fabric? With coating on? (flame retardant, silicone finishing, anti wicking...) then, you might have some problems to get rid of it.
- Is the ratio pretreatment to water mix correct?
- Are you using the correct pretreatment solution? 
- Finally, is your pretreatment solution still good? 

Hope you can fix the issue.


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

The probable reasons can be:-
1. Applying heat and pressure that is too high.
2.Applying more pre-treatment solution than required
3.Using hand sprayer for applying a pre-treatment solution 
4. At times Teflon sheet and pre-treatment solution stick to each other.
5. As you press t-shirts a bit of pre-treat solution will stick to the surface and may apply to the next shirt you place for printing. This will cause yellow staining on the next shirt.


----------

